# Got my pre-spawn toad....



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Scored this fat broad at a small lake on a colorado spinner bait in inches of water. She was fat with roe, i should imagine they'll be on beds anytime. Also caught a couple other nice ones on the berkeley swimbait in white. Spooked a ton of big fish in the shallows. I love this time of year. Any guesses on weight would be welcomed. Tight lines...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nice fish. its hard to guess a weght withougt a length and knowing how tall/big you are. but I think its safe to say its over 6lbs and if your a big dude then it could go over 8.
its for sure a very very mature healthy bass, when they get to that size they are like a different species altogether.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

about 6lbs maybe 6 1/2 very nice!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish BASmead!


----------

